# الفوركلفت وشروط الحمولات ..



## فهد بن ناصر (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...


أعزائي مهندسين ومختصين الأمن والسلامة ..
لدي سؤال ..
هل هناك شروط أو قوانين بخصوص الاحمال التي يحملها الفوركلفت ..
وهل هناك إيضاً غرامات على مرتكبي تحميل الوزن الزائد ..
وذلك لسلامة السائق وسلامة الحمولة التي يحملها السائق ..

أتمنى منكم تنويري وإفادتي بعلمكم ..​


----------



## safety113 (13 فبراير 2010)

*كل شيء عن الرافعة الشوكية*

كل شيء عن الرافعة الشوكية​

forklift الفور كلفت​

ملف بور بوينت للتحميل على الرابط التالي


من هنا​


----------



## فهد بن ناصر (13 فبراير 2010)

شاكر لك سرعة تجاوبك أخي الكريم ..
وأعذرني على زيادة طلباتي ..
فهل هناك نظام غرامات معينة حسب الحالات التالية :
السرعة الزائدة .
الحمل الزائد .
السير بالعكس ( الريوس ) .

يعني هل هناك اجراءات معينة بهذا الخصوص لاصدار غرامات على من يفعل مثل ذلك .


----------



## safety113 (14 فبراير 2010)

لكل شركة قانون يحكمها ويختلف هذا القانون من شركة لاخرى
مثلا شركتنا:
اي كسر للقواعد الذهبية ومنها السلامة اثناء القيادة 
فزيادة السرعة ينذر انذار خطي وفي حال التكرار ثانية يخصم يوم عمل كامل وعند التكرار ثالثة يطرد
فالذي يكسر القواعد الذهبية لا مكان له تحتها اي للعمل وهكذا


----------



## علي الحميد (14 فبراير 2010)

safety113 قال:


> لكل شركة قانون يحكمها ويختلف هذا القانون من شركة لاخرى
> مثلا شركتنا:
> اي كسر للقواعد الذهبية ومنها السلامة اثناء القيادة
> فزيادة السرعة ينذر انذار خطي وفي حال التكرار ثانية يخصم يوم عمل كامل وعند التكرار ثالثة يطرد
> فالذي يكسر القواعد الذهبية لا مكان له تحتها اي للعمل وهكذا



أخي safety113

ليتك تعرض لنا ماهي القواعد الذهبية بالتفصيل فيبدو أنه إجراء - أو فكرة جديدة - على الأقل بالنسبة لي فلعلنا نستفيد منكم بتطبيقها لدينا..


----------



## hse.wael (14 فبراير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safety113 (14 فبراير 2010)

*انها موجودة*

انها موجودة على هذا المنتدى على الرابط التالي:​ 


من هنا​


----------



## sayed00 (14 فبراير 2010)

(sorry for E write as my keybord having only E(


thanks Safety113 (Ahmed) for this very good replies

to Mr. Fahd 
for forcklift it is coming under the traffic law if it is in the road and as the reply from Safety113 in the company you have to set your roles

to answer Mr. Ali

golden roles, it is one of issue BP has generated to be implemented in OIL&GAS sites and it is expanded to overall worled , i will try to post some materials about it


regards,


----------



## فهد بن ناصر (14 فبراير 2010)

أشكر الجميع على مداخلاتكم ..
كما أتمنى بأن تكون باللغة العربية إن أمكن ..
وأود أن أبين مقصدي من الموضوع ..
وهو هل يوجد لائحة جزاءات وغرامات لمن يخالف أنظمة السلامة بقيادة الفوكلفت ..
من الالتزام بالسرعة المحدد ..
ومن الحمولة الزائدة ..
أي إذا زادت الحمولة عن كذا فعلى سائق الفوكلفت غرامه مالية كذا تخصم من مرتبة ..
وهذا النظام موسيلة ردع كنظام المرور العام في السعودية ..


----------



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2010)

اجابك السيد سيد بان تلك المعدة /الفوركلفت/ تخضع لقانون السير على الطرق وخارج شركتك
اما داخل الشركة فتخضع لقانون شركتك وهو القواعد الذهبية ان وجدت
على كل: قانون السير هو الذي يحكم اذا لم يكن لديكم بالشركة قانون


----------

